# No taxes to pay



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

Well I probably wont have anything to pay this year. I love how the mileage credit get so high it eliminates any possibility of owing anything to the IRS.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

How much do you get for mileage?


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

CowboyNation214 said:


> How much do you get for mileage?


It looks like it 56 cents per mile this year.


----------



## nedirand (12 mo ago)

Everyone should pay taxes. Taxes are the primary income of the state. The state redistributes these funds for the needs of the population, the maintenance of the country, and the financial support of municipalities. Whoever does not pay taxes is breaking the law. Remember that taxes must be paid correctly. Any business organization pays taxes. If you are an employee of an organization, you pay tax on profits, social and health insurance. If you own a home, you pay property tax. I hope you understand that taxes are an integral part of our lives. If you would like to learn more about personal finance and taxes, in particular, visit Young and Thrifty - Canada's Premier Personal Finance Blog.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes its good to pay taxes as a driver, so welfare mom's with husbands that work under the table cash , say they are not together. so she gets a check and food each month they both enjoy..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Birdogg said:


> Well I probably wont have anything to pay this year. I love how the mileage credit get so high it eliminates any possibility of owing anything to the IRS.


In previous years I was close to agreeing with you but this year I averaged something crazy, like $1.75 a mile so I'm going to be paying taxes, no way around it short of fraud.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> In previous years I was close to agreeing with you but this year I averaged something crazy, like $1.75 a mile so I'm going to be paying taxes, no way around it short of fraud.


Same. 2021 I made too much money to deduct it all away. Good thing I paid quarterly tax payments!


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

nedirand said:


> Everyone should pay taxes. Taxes are the primary income of the state. The state redistributes these funds for the needs of the population, the maintenance of the country, and the financial support of municipalities.


Well, they decided that I don't have anything to pay since I provide transportation that they can't provide.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Not paying taxes is all fun and games until you get audited.


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

It's the IRS that says I don't owe anything. Everything is perfectly legal. You just have to have a smart cpa


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Birdogg said:


> Well I probably wont have anything to pay this year. I love how the mileage credit get so high it eliminates any possibility of owing anything to the IRS.


That just means you drive alot of dead miles
or work a not so great market
I have $38k in mileage deductions but 
still have plenty of taxes to pay...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That just means you drive alot of dead miles
> or work a not so great market
> I have $38k in mileage deductions but
> still have plenty of taxes to pay...


Yup, what market you are in and what level of service you drive has a bigger impact on how much you owe in taxes than how much you make.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That just means you drive alot of dead miles
> or work a not so great market
> I have $38k in mileage deductions but
> still have plenty of taxes to pay...


Every time I hear someone crowing about no taxes I think 1 of 2 things:

They just make up their mileage.
They are horrible at this and don't understand about minimizing dead miles or taking surge rides.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Every time I hear someone crowing about no taxes I think 1 of 2 things:
> 
> They just make up their mileage.
> They are horrible at this and don't understand about minimizing dead miles or taking surge rides.


Some markets might be so bad that you couldn't ever make any money anyway
One would think that someone in such markets would be able to figure that out
But there always seems to be someone saying they pay no taxes
If you can see cows or corn you probably shouldn't be doing this....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Every time I hear someone crowing about no taxes I think 1 of 2 things:
> 
> They just make up their mileage.
> They are horrible at this and don't understand about minimizing dead miles or taking surge rides.


I used to drive a lot less and things set up so I was driving while online as I was doing other things. So I was perfectly available to take a call while I was racking up the mileage. Even now, when I go to the office or home I have DF on and will take any calls. Used to give me a lot of extra mileage, now not so much.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Some markets might be so bad that you couldn't ever make any money anyway
> One would think that someone in such markets would be able to figure that out
> But there always seems to be someone saying they pay no taxes
> If you can see cows or corn you probably shouldn't be doing this....


Orlando Market driving UberX is a losing market. I would think it is nearly impossible to make a taxable profit in that market.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Orlando Market driving UberX is a losing market. I would think it is nearly impossible to make a taxable profit in that market.


There's probably a lot of markets that are like that
You can't be a plumber if you live in the desert and have a pair of pliers
These are cases where one might be better off working at Walmart


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Orlando Market driving UberX is a losing market. I would think it is nearly impossible to make a taxable profit in that market.


Get a ping driving a passenger 15 miles, get paid .53 X 15 = $7.95 + 20 minutes X .08 = 1.60

So that's a combined $10.55 

Now we write off 15 miles at .56 a mile, that's $8.40

That's $2.15 in taxable profit.

Now I get 2.8 unpaid miles to go to the next pickup.

Now we are down to 58c in taxable profit.

darned, that one is a now show.. back up to $3.16 in taxable profit.

Now I go from that hotel to magic kingdom because it's closing time, that's 8 miles away and about 10 minute drive.


Now we are at -1.32

A no-show for too many passengers, and we are at + $2.43. next to no mileage and a new ping at the same location,

going 8 miles 12 mintues for for $6.24

we are up to a record for the day, + $8.24

now we get a ping 4 miles away, 2 miles into chasing it down it cancels, no no-show payment.

+$7.18

going 3 miles to the next pickup.

+$5.50

take them 2 miles 5 minutes.

that's a min trip so that's 3.25

Back up to $8.75

Next 4 miles to the next pickup.

+6.51

get 1 minute away and it cancels, no payment.

+$6.51

Oh look at that an airport run,

$26.51
- 20 miles paid ($11.20)

$15.39

Minus tolls

+$13.06


Next ping... from the airport terminal it's 6 miles empty, 4 of that just leaving the airport property.

+9.70

Drive them back to the airport 6 miles 15 minutes that's a $4.38 paid, and 3.32 in mileage.

so..

$10.72.


drive 4 miles off airport prpoperty again, this time no automatic ping.

+$8.48

And a tip

+$9.48

time to go home as I'm exhausted
-20 miles X .56 = $11.20


And all that driving and i'm at -1.72


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nedirand said:


> Everyone should pay taxes. Taxes are the primary income of the state. The state redistributes these funds for the needs of the population, the maintenance of the country, and the financial support of municipalities.











God love Canadians .... LMAO

(tell me you wrote that with a straight face)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Get a ping driving a passenger 15 miles, get paid .53 X 15 = $7.95 + 20 minutes X .08 = 1.60
> 
> So that's a combined $10.55
> 
> ...


I’m exhausted from just following your math. 😵‍💫


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

I drive in Harrisburg, PA. I drive about 200 - 300 miles a day and normally make 200 or more in an 8 or 9 hour day. I make 20 or more trips a day unless I get a lot of long trips. Didn't go full-time all year this year but at least half of it. I guess I'll see what happens when it's all prepared for me.


----------

